# I have found missing Vivaldi pieces of music, possibly.



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello,

My uncle Giovanii bought a few properties in Tuscany in need of renovation - a couple of 17th century farm houses on a vineyard. I went over there last week to help him clear out and decorate, since I can speak quite a bit of Italian, I can communicative with the builders and contractors easier than he can. The barn had a previous owner, an old lady who died and the property was reclaimed by the local authorities and put up for sale. My uncle bought it, being the property developer he is and we started clearing the junk from the house.

In the attic, was a bunch of wooden antics and some records, amongst those was a about 10 sheets of music, inscribed with the name Vivaldi, or Vivalda. The paper was very worn and old. Of course, I checked for a date, although I couldn't find one, but discovered the word 'donne' on one piece of manuscript, this means 'women'. The manuscript itself was covered in stains and a few sheets are hardly legible but for those few that are, I've inputted the notes into my daughters music software - with her help.

I don't know a lot about music so I took them for my daughter back in England. I got back to from italy 3 days ago. Since then, my daughter has inputted the notes into her software said something about a 'Baroque music'. I don't know what Baroque was until she told me. She thinks these few manuscripts may belong to Antonio Vivaldi, a composer. 

I'd like some help on where to go next, if this is his music. A museum? My daughter is taking them down to her local music store tomorrow. 

Here's what she's managed to recreate from them:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ha! If that really is a newly found piece by Antonio Vivaldi then Philip has not in fact listened to every single work by Vivaldi. Does the manuscript have any readable title?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is a real pity they did not burn them upon discovery. 

As if there isn't enough Vivaldi already -- sheesh, Louise.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Your story does indeed sound like a hollywoodesque fiction, where everything fits in, including you being unfamiliar with the term Baroque ... But_ if_ it holds water, one should consult some people with knowledge on old musical manuscripts. It is unlikely that it would be a new work, though.
The leading Vivaldi expert is the Dane Peter Ryom who has also written comprehensive thematic catalogues of the Vivaldi production (many 100s of different works) and is based in Rudkøbing.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I have found the missing parts to Mozart's Requiem - in my Hungarian grandfather's loft.
There are a dozen leafs of yellowed musical manuscript - one is headed "Sanctus", another "Benedictus" and another "Angus Dei" and it is signed by Mozart. I am just inputting the notes into Sibelius and will post the outcome.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

stomanek said:


> I have found the missing parts to Mozart's Requiem - in my Hungarian grandfather's loft.
> There are a dozen leafs of yellowed musical manuscript - one is headed "Sanctus", another "Benedictus" and another "Angus Dei" and it is signed by Mozart. I am just inputting the notes into Sibelius and will post the outcome.


Sounds far more plausible to me.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

If they are authentic you can sell them with lots of money, or if you are a Vivaldi fan keep them.

If i remember right the original score of Beethovens grosse fuge was sold with 2 million dollars.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> If they are authentic you can sell them with lots of money, or if you are a Vivaldi fan keep them.
> 
> If i remember right the original score of Beethovens grosse fuge was sold with 2 million dollars.


Yeah, everything related to famous composers is worth a ton of money.

Beethoven's letter (not even a score) was found and it was estimated at over 100.000 euros.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I have just been in touch with Robbins Landon about that Requiem m/s - he's coming to my grandad's house in Budapest tomorrow. I'm meeting him at the airport.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Davincii said:


> That post was not serious. The best to know,for me, if I sounded like Vivaldi, was to convince others that I'd found missing worls of his. If someone said, that doesn't sound like him, then I know I've failed writing in his style.


FYI

Why are you using two different log-ins?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

sounds like you have an electronic k/b and you just tried to improvise a bit.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ya....doesn't sound much like Vivaldi to me.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ha! If that really is a newly found piece by Antonio Vivaldi then Philip has not in fact listened to every single work by Vivaldi. Does the manuscript have any readable title?


I only just listened to the "piece" - it sounds like a teenager having a bash on an electric k/b -


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Not a good ruse.

Besides, even if this were a piece by Vivaldi himself, it would be a ghastly example: little forward harmonic momentum, virtually no distinguishable idioms of his style, etc., etc.


----------

